
Show HN: Predicting duration and complexity: Apache Projects use-case - curiosity_100
http://devduckydemo.com
======
curiosity_100
Hi HN! :) I developed this cool tool that can get insights about an issue for
a software task such as its complexity level and estimated duration. To
showcase the ability, I am giving everyone the ability to test it with Apache
Projects. So if you got a feature/bug you wanted to work on at one of Apache's
projects, you can enter its info at the website and get its complexity and
estimated duration. you can also just test it with an already existing issue.
waiting to hear your feedback and results!

